# An Englishman’s travels around northern Italy



## Sbs1trg (Dec 13, 2019)

I thought this blog may be of interest to folk; it charts the journey of an Englishman living in Mantova as he follows the local football team (Mantova 1911) on their travels through Lombardia, Veneto and Reggio-Emilia. 

It’s not just a football blog though, as the author focuses on the people, places, climate and food that he encounters along the way. 

https://calcioengland.com/category/forza-mantova/

Enjoy!


----------

